# &        2008

## Gonosuke

2008 
25  2008            2008. 
  2008  Ford Mondeo ( ³  ),          : ,     18,02.    ,   Ford Mondeo,          2008,    10    World Car of the Year 2008,          2008. 
         :
      2008  *Skoda Fabia New* (),   38,88
     2008  *Kia ceed* (ʳ  ),   51,39
    2008 - *Mitsubishi Lancer X* (  "ͳ",   37,31
    2008 - *Ford Mondeo* (³  ),   63,15
  - 2008  *Lexus LS 460* ( ),   75,06
 /SUV 2008 - *Nissan Qashqai* (ͳ  ),   23,52
/SUV 2008 - *Toyota Land Cruiser 200* ( ),   34,14
̳/ 2008  *VW Cross Touran* ( ),   41,02
/ 2008  *Audi A5* (  ²),   42,58
  2008 - *Audi R8* (  ²),   49,89 
     : *Mitsubishi Lancer X* (  "ͳ"    2008    12,45,  *Skoda Fabia New* ()    / 2008    13,36

----------


## Def

))) 
  ,  
    .
   , 
     .
     ,
     .

   .
     ,
,     ,
      .
     700.
  ,    ,
  240  -!
 ,      ...
 ,     . 
(..  -     ..)

----------


## laithemmer

,        !   - !    - --....         ""  !

----------


## Gonosuke

Skoda Fabia New -   , Nissan Qashqai -     ,   .       100

----------


## Ihor

> ,        !   - !    - --....         ""  !

     !:)
          :)       ,         !:)

----------


## laithemmer

> !:)

    !    ,  ,      . ,      !
    :)      ,       

> :)       ,         !:)

  !!!
̳! ̳  !!!  , -     ,        ...   ̳ !....

----------


## Gonosuke

> 2008  *Kia ceed* (ʳ  ),   51,39

       .  .       ,      . 
 1.4,     ,     ,    - 106 000 .,      * 2 *   -

----------


## ꩮ

> Skoda Fabia New -   , Nissan Qashqai -     ,   .       100

      -    -  .

----------


## rust

> !    ,  ,      . ,      !
>     :)      ,

            .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ...

   -    ,       ,  ,  ,    ))))   

> -    -  .

    ,   ""  -  )))))

----------


## Ihor

> ,   ""  -  )))))

         ?:)

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?:)

   ,     )))))))))))))

----------


## ꩮ

> ,     )))))))))))))

        ,    ,     ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> 2008  Kia ceed (ʳ  ),   51,39
>     2008 - Mitsubishi Lancer X (  "ͳ",   37,31
>     2008 - Ford Mondeo (³  ),   63,15
>   - 2008  Lexus LS 460 ( ),   75,06
> /SUV 2008 - Toyota Land Cruiser 200 ( ),   34,14
> ̳/ 2008  VW Cross Touran ( ),   41,02
> / 2008  Audi A5 (  ²),   42,58
>   2008 - Audi R8 (  ²),   49,89

     ,

----------


## ꩮ

> ,

           -  ,  ???? ;)

----------


## Gonosuke

> -  ,  ???? ;)

    ? ))     )))

----------


## laithemmer

> .

    !   ?!! ճ     ? ͪ???

----------


## Ihor

> !   ?!! ճ     ? ͪ???

     ""   !!!!!    !!!!!!!!:)

----------


## ꩮ

-  -   ,       ,     :))

----------


## Def

> :))

  ?
  .    ,    ?

----------


## ꩮ

.   -         - , ,   ( ).

----------


## nickeler

.   , ,     .  ,     ""  ʳ...     !      ,   ""!    , " ³" (     )...  , ,  ,    !!!     ...    ,  , ...    .    ,

----------


## laithemmer

,    ...!!     -  ,...     ,

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,    ...!!     -  ,...     ,

    6      10           100! )))   -1!!!          ,  ! 
..       10

----------


## laithemmer

.    ,    -1.  ,  ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> .    ,    -1.  ,  ...

       ,       ,    ,    
..  , 1-     !

----------


## laithemmer

> ,       ,    ,    
> ..  , 1-     !

    ,     ...  !!
   ,     .  
  -  ,       ....( !!) -... !!

----------


## Gonosuke

> -  ,       ....( !!) -... !!

        ,       . 
       ""   ! ))    http://www.kamazmaster.ru/

----------


## laithemmer

,  *Gonosuke*,   -     ))))))))))))))))

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,  *Gonosuke*,   -     ))))))))))))))))

     -    ,

----------


## laithemmer

泺?  泺?? 
    !!!!    !! ))))))
, ))))))))

----------


## Gonosuke

> 泺?  泺?? 
>     !!!!    !! ))))))
> , ))))))))

  ,   ,         )))) 
   , ()         3-, 4-...     )))    )))))

----------


## laithemmer

**:     

> ,   ,         )))) 
>    , ()         3-, 4-...     )))    )))))

     ,    ,   ,    ,      - .   -    ,   ?    -   ,   
,   .   ,    :   ,   .    "".     ,   -  
  "".      ?

----------


## Gonosuke

**:     

> ,    ,   ,    ,      - .   -    ,   ?    -   ,   
> ,   .   ,    :   ,   .    "".     ,   -  
>   "".      ?

         -      . 
   :   
 iaito -   ,     
"" -    2 ,

----------


## Ihor

34  GT-R,  !!!!!        400 !!!      ,    !!!   ,         .....      ,       !

----------


## aleks88

?        -    .

----------


## Karen

> ?        -    .

   .

----------


## Dracon

> ....................................       !

   *Ihor*, 30  2020    12    .  ?

----------


## GVL224

> .

        ?   

> *Ihor*, 30  2020    12    .  ?

     ...

----------


## Karen

.    ,   !!

----------


## GVL224

> .    ,   !!

     ,     :)
               :)

----------


## Karen

> ,     :)
>                :)

       ,  ,                 .     ?

----------


## GVL224

> ,  ,                 .     ?

      :)

----------


## Karen

> :)

  !!!     !!!

----------


## GVL224

> !!!     !!!

   ?
    !

----------


## Karen

> ?
>     !

     !!!! 
"    ..."

----------


## GVL224

> !!!! 
> "    ..."

     ,        :)   

> "    ..."

      :)
     :)

----------


## Karen

> :)
>      :)

----------


## GVL224

> 

   !
    ""      ,          :)

----------


## Karen

> !
>     ""      ,          :)

      .

----------


## GVL224

> .

    ?      :)

----------


## Karen

> ?      :)

----------


## GVL224

> 

        ?

----------


## Karen

> ?

      .

----------


## GVL224

> .

  ,       .

----------


## Karen

> ,       .

     ...

----------


## GVL224

> ...

   .
         :)

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .
>          :)

----------

